# Our first batch



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

My father and I finished our first batch not too long ago and it turned out a bit interesting. We used flip top bottles and there was so much pressure the cap would damn near blow off when you opened the beer. Actually one of the caps my father opened shot to the cieling:r . I think we may be dangerous.

The beer would take about 10 -15 minutes to fulling pour. Because there was so much foam once opened you'd have to wait for it to calm down to pour and then you could only pour so much before having to wait on the foam again.

I'm thinking we did too much sugar possibly.

But, once you had the beer was poured it was pretty good. We brewed a bavarian wheat beer.

Any suggestions before we start our next experiment?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ky toker said:


> My father and I finished our first batch not too long ago and it turned out a bit interesting. We used flip top bottles and there was so much pressure the cap would damn near blow off when you opened the beer. Actually one of the caps my father opened shot to the cieling:r . I think we may be dangerous.
> 
> The beer would take about 10 -15 minutes to fulling pour. Because there was so much foam once opened you'd have to wait for it to calm down to pour and then you could only pour so much before having to wait on the foam again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, safety glasses!!!:r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

How big a batch and how much priming sugar?


Stacey


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

This is what I do in those cases. Ice them until they're really cold. Pop the top and release some of the pressure. It should not foam out of the bottle if they are good and cold. Recap. If you can do this once or twice you can usually get rid of enough of the excess pressure so you don't risk exploding bottles.

You either didn't let the beer ferment completely or added too much sugar before bottling. You could also have not mixed the sugar in properly (I always pre-dissolve in boiled water) which would make some bottles have too much pressure and some too little. Also I never add the full amount of corn sugar that recipes call for.

Me I would recommend remaking the same beer but trying to ensure that you don't repeat the overpressure. Remember these bottles could blow up so be very careful.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like my first batch!

Get them as cold as you can fast.
I learned the hard way when they all blew up like granades in my basement.

the rest went to the cold garage and were saved.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, guys.


> Yeah, safety glasses!


Jeff, I do appreciate you being concerned for my safety. You're a true pal!



> How big a batch and how much priming sugar?


We are using Mr. Beer right now. Long story. So I believe they say it makes around 256 onces, and I believe we poured 14 16oz bottles. But 2 of the bottles I wouldn't count because they came from the bottom and we actually tilted the keg over to pour out the top. Which stirred up the muck at the bottom and looked like green beer being poured in. Haven't tried them two yet.

We used regular cane sugar, though I plan to stop at the store and pickup some priming sugar. I am to believe that would be best?



SeanGAR said:


> Ice them until they're really cold. Pop the top and release some of the pressure. It should not foam out of the bottle if they are good and cold. Recap.....


At what point at you talking about? After we bottled we put them in a room which stays around 65-68% for a week and then moved them into the frig for a week. Is there a better way?

I do think part of the problem was with the sugar at bottling time. Out next batch will be about the same beer, just a bit darker Bavarian Wheat.



sgresso said:


> Sounds like my first batch!


:r Oh, I'm laughing with you.

As with what I said above, when did you ice yours? I'm not sure if you all are talking about after the initial fermentation or what part.

Soon I will have beer to be proud of. For now I'll just drink them while in the shadows.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the cause of the problem, but priming sugar is closer in consistency/density to powdered sugar than it is cane sugar. Given that it seems that using cane sugar as a replacement without adjusting for the difference would lead to adding a lot more fermentables to the bottle, which would lead to more gas buildup. Additionally, gas is dissolved more quickly in beer at lower temps. I would suggest leaving the bottles at room temp until they have stablized.

As an alternative, until you gain more experience if you go to a homebrew store or site if there isn't a store in your area you can buy packs of priming tablets which each tablet is the exact dose needed for one bottle of beer.


ky toker said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> Jeff, I do appreciate you being concerned for my safety. You're a true pal!
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ky toker said:


> At what point at you talking about? After we bottled we put them in a room which stays around 65-68% for a week and then moved them into the frig for a week. Is there a better way?


Generally the pressure is going to go up, not down, with time. If they are overpressured soon after bottling, there is a chance they will explode if left to their own devices at room temperature.

If you use swing tops you can ice them and remove some of the pressure with little problem. However, if they are all now refrigerated, the yeast would have crashed and it is not likely any additional pressure will build up, unless they are warmed up for a few days or more.

So for the next batch make sure the beer has reached final gravity and has been flat for a week before bottling and be careful with the amount of priming sugar. I usually use corn sugar but sucrose (table sugar) or dry malt extract are fine too. ResIpsa's point about the bulk density of the sugars is interesting. I'll play around in lab later this week and look into it.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

hrmm, sounds like a good time


----------

